# Larger tires?



## somepunk22 (Oct 29, 2004)

Curious if anyone's found the limit on tire diameter for a stock Atlas. Ours should be arriving soon and tires will need to be swapped asap. Thanks


----------



## knedrgr (Jun 6, 2011)

how far can you go before it affects your speedometer?


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

knedrgr said:


> how far can you go before it affects your speedometer?


Does the atlas have a setting for winter tires? The cayenne had one that switched the speedometer based on the size of time/wheel.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

somepunk22 said:


> Curious if anyone's found the limit on tire diameter for a stock Atlas.


To reduce acceleration?


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

ice4life said:


> Does the atlas have a setting for winter tires? The cayenne had one that switched the speedometer based on the size of time/wheel.


It should, but it's just a speed alert that you set.


----------



## knedrgr (Jun 6, 2011)

ice4life said:


> Does the atlas have a setting for winter tires? The cayenne had one that switched the speedometer based on the size of time/wheel.



I don't think so, since the lower trims have analog speedo.


----------



## TeamAtlas (Oct 17, 2017)

No such thing as an analog speedo anymore, the needles are controlled by a stepper motor that gets info from the CAN bus. So even needles can be calibrated. 

My winter tires are 29.5 OD. A 30 will probably just fit. 31 might not due to proximity to spring cup on front strut. It will be a tight squeeze.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

TeamAtlas said:


> No such thing as an analog speedo anymore, the needles are controlled by a stepper motor that gets info from the CAN bus. So even needles can be calibrated.
> 
> My winter tires are 29.5 OD. A 30 will probably just fit. 31 might not due to proximity to spring cup on front strut. It will be a tight squeeze.


Exactly- My Cayenne still had needles so that theory is out.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

TeamAtlas said:


> No such thing as an analog speedo anymore, the needles are controlled by a stepper motor that gets info from the CAN bus. So even needles can be calibrated.
> 
> My winter tires are 29.5 OD. A 30 will probably just fit. 31 might not due to proximity to spring cup on front strut. It will be a tight squeeze.


The SEL 255/50r20 is 30" OD


----------



## TeamAtlas (Oct 17, 2017)

Hmm. I thought my snows were bigger. Guess not. 

I'd love to see someone check a 31" tire, but I'm not optimistic it would fit.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Does vw offer a winter wheel/tire set like Audi does? Even comes with mounting and protection for 24 months. Available from the port too. 

https://parts.audiusa.com/p/Audi_2018_Q7/Winter-Wheel-and-Tire-Package/71682081/NPN071071.html


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

In Europe VW does

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

BsickPassat said:


> In Europe VW does
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


Yeah so does Toyota EU; Context please. So that's a no


----------



## somepunk22 (Oct 29, 2004)

TeamAtlas said:


> Hmm. I thought my snows were bigger. Guess not.
> 
> I'd love to see someone check a 31" tire, but I'm not optimistic it would fit.


I saw an Atlas with 30.5" tires at the dealer, and they just barely fit. Any bigger would likely need to open up the rear wheel wells or let them self clearance. :laugh: Just ordered up 30" snow tires.


----------



## Icantdrive65 (Nov 8, 2001)

I'm looking at replacing the CrossContacts with Cooper Discovery A/T3s when I get my Atlas. We actually do some semi-off-road driving often enough that I don't want to rely on street tires.

The closest size I can find is 265/60/18. Specs show it as a 30.6" tire. The CrossContacts are 29.6". I hope the extra width and height will not cause any clearance problems.

I am also going to look at the feasability of 1.5" strut spacers for a mild lift.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2002)

31.5" Will fit but it is tight.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

*Who's running all terrain tires?*

Looking to either 1) just toss on some A/Ts or 2) pick up a spare set of wheels (likely the stock 18 Prismas) and have a set that I can just switch to when needed. Thinking either just staying stock 245 60R18s or maybe going to a 265 60R18 which gains an inch in width and diameter...would be more likely to do that if I do the second wheel set. I really like the looks of the Conti Terraincontact ATs...those are the ones on the Weekender Concept. Cooper make a nice AT as well. BFGs are just too expensive for me. What do you run? Post up some pics. Highway manners are key but want to run this thing in the sand in NC this year.


----------



## knedrgr (Jun 6, 2011)

following to see others' responses.


----------



## Icantdrive65 (Nov 8, 2001)

KarstGeo said:


> Looking to either 1) just toss on some A/Ts or 2) pick up a spare set of wheels (likely the stock 18 Prismas) and have a set that I can just switch to when needed. Thinking either just staying stock 245 60R18s or maybe going to a 265 60R18 which gains an inch in width and diameter...would be more likely to do that if I do the second wheel set. I really like the looks of the Conti Terraincontact ATs...those are the ones on the Weekender Concept. Cooper make a nice AT as well. BFGs are just too expensive for me. What do you run? Post up some pics. Highway manners are key but want to run this thing in the sand in NC this year.


I am so tempted to put some Cooper AT/3s on mine. The stock Continentals are not great and I have already picked up two screws in 3 months. I never got any holes in 50k miles on the AT/3s on my Pathfinder. 

There is not a perfect fit for the Atlas, but 265/60/18 seems to be close enough.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

Icantdrive65 said:


> I am so tempted to put some Cooper AT/3s on mine. The stock Continentals are not great and I have already picked up two screws in 3 months. I never got any holes in 50k miles on the AT/3s on my Pathfinder......


Yeah, I'm sure some tires just attract screws.......


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Icantdrive65 said:


> I am so tempted to put some Cooper AT/3s on mine. The stock Continentals are not great and I have already picked up two screws in 3 months. I never got any holes in 50k miles on the AT/3s on my Pathfinder.
> 
> There is not a perfect fit for the Atlas, but 265/60/18 seems to be close enough.


How is it Continental's fault that you picked up 2 screws in 3 months?

It's just bad luck that you happened to get 2 screws stuck in the tread of the Continentals.


----------



## Icantdrive65 (Nov 8, 2001)

BsickPassat said:


> How is it Continental's fault that you picked up 2 screws in 3 months?
> 
> It's just bad luck that you happened to get 2 screws stuck in the tread of the Continentals.


I used to pick up screws semi-frequently driving my Passat in the same areas. I never picked up screws with the Pathfinder with ATs. Now I am once again picking up screws with the highway tires that came with the Atlas.

My conclusion is that AT tires are more resistant to punctures than non-AT tires. I don't think it has anything to do with the brand. I have friends who have had the same experience. 

I am also not impressed with the performance of the tires overall.


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

Icantdrive65 said:


> I used to pick up screws semi-frequently driving my Passat in the same areas. I never picked up screws with the Pathfinder with ATs. Now I am once again picking up screws with the highway tires that came with the Atlas.
> 
> My conclusion is that AT tires are more resistant to punctures than non-AT tires. I don't think it has anything to do with the brand. I have friends who have had the same experience.
> 
> I am also not impressed with the performance of the tires overall.


Semi-related, Michelin Pilots love picking up nails.


----------



## Gbolajoye (Nov 22, 2017)

Can anyone help please? A friend has a set of continental winter tires 255/55/ R19 from a BMW X6 he's willing to give to me. He only used them for one winter season before he traded in for a range rover. Just want to know if they will be suitable for my atlas.


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

Gbolajoye said:


> Can anyone help please? A friend has a set of continental winter tires 255/55/ R19 from a BMW X6 he's willing to give to me. He only used them for one winter season before he traded in for a range rover. Just want to know if they will be suitable for my atlas.


Same general size as the SEL 20s.

Do you have 19s?


----------



## PCBHater (Sep 25, 2018)

*Running 30.9" Cooper A/T3-4S (235/75R17) on 17x8" rims AND a 1.5" lift*

I wish I had gone bigger on my tires; the AMP Atlas has 32.1" tires, with a 1.5" lift.

My specs are in the subject line. Here's my (wife's) Atlas:








[/url]Atlas_Bennett_Pass_1 (2) by James McMillan, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Hedgehodge (Nov 7, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> 31.5" Will fit but it is tight.


that looks like driving through snow will be an issue with rubbing when it starts to build up, it wont be able to fall off really....to close for comfort for me


----------



## PCBHater (Sep 25, 2018)

*No issues with a slightly smaller tire (30.9") and a 1.5" lift*

I think I've struck the perfect balance between off-road aggressiveness and street saavy.

17x8" rims; 235/75R17 tires; 1.5" lift from Forge Motor Sport: https://www.forgemotorsport.com/VW_Atlas_Leveling_Lift_Kit--product--1584.html








[/url]IMG_6689 by James McMillan, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/url]Atlass by James McMillan, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## PCBHater (Sep 25, 2018)

I think you could get away with up to 1.5" diameter (and up to 0.75" lift) on some combinations of wheels and tires without any lift or modification (i.e., up to 31" wheel diameter). 

My stock Atlas came with the 18x8" wheels w/ 245/60R18 Continental tires -- fine for highway, but not so great off-road.

I have spec'd quite a few wheel/tire combos via https://www.wheel-size.com/calc/?wh...-75-17X8ET25&fcl=8mm&scl=20mm&wcl=97mm&sr=0mm

Through this website, I entered the rough estimates of clearances with my stock rims/tires. You can enter any wheel and tire combination you want to compare the difference between stock and upgrade. Here are some wheels/tires that might work w/o any modification to your suspension:


265/60R18 = 30.5" diameter
255/65R18 = 31.0" diameter
235/70/R17 = 30.0" diameter
235/75R17 = 30.9" diameter*
245/70R17 = 30.5" diameter
255/70R17 = 30.5" diameter

* - my Atlas wheel/tire combo


----------



## PCBHater (Sep 25, 2018)

Hedgehodge said:


> that looks like driving through snow will be an issue with rubbing when it starts to build up, it wont be able to fall off really....to close for comfort for me


Since that guy is from Alabama, I don't think snow is too much of an issue.


----------



## knedrgr (Jun 6, 2011)

PCBHater said:


> I think you could get away with up to 1.5" diameter (and up to 0.75" lift) on some combinations of wheels and tires without any lift or modification (i.e., up to 31" wheel diameter).
> 
> My stock Atlas came with the 18x8" wheels w/ 245/60R18 Continental tires -- fine for highway, but not so great off-road.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the research and info. I was about to look into getting this info, and plan for my winter wheel set up.


----------



## PCBHater (Sep 25, 2018)

*Winter setup*



knedrgr said:


> Thanks for the research and info. I was about to look into getting this info, and plan for my winter wheel set up.


Skinnier is better for winter traction, and it's good off-roading as well. I bought 10mm narrower and D is 1.3" greater than stock (235/75R17). Went with the Cooper Discoverer A/T3 4S -- it's an all-season, all-terrain tire that is also severe weather-rated (mountain and snowflake symbol). 

However, if you use chains, recommend sticking with a 29.5-30" diameter tire to ensure adequate clearance in your wheel wells (2 worst sounds in the world: fingernails on chalkboard and tire chains bashing your wheel wells). VW recommends a slightly less positive offset wheel (I think 30ET vs. 34ET), probably to avoid the struts.

If you are looking to purchase new wheels, you can find a lot of wheels with less positive offset (which is probably a better idea than using spacers). However, be sure to look up their load capacity -- fully loaded, the Atlas is nearly 6,000 lbs.-- you usually have to go directly to the mfg website to look it up. Check out Mandrus and parent company, TSW, for wheels with the correct bolt pattern (5x112), center bore (57.1 or greater), less possitive offsets 20ET to 25ET, and load >1,600 lbs. Many of Mandrus and TSW's wheels have load capacities >1,900 lbs.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

PCBHater said:


> I think you could get away with up to 1.5" diameter (and up to 0.75" lift) on some combinations of wheels and tires without any lift or modification (i.e., up to 31" wheel diameter).
> 
> My stock Atlas came with the 18x8" wheels w/ 245/60R18 Continental tires -- fine for highway, but not so great off-road.
> 
> ...


That looks like a nice set up! you must be enjoying it especially with those views!  While I would love to be able to do the same, the Atlas is primarily meant as the family hauler for us. Do you know what is the largest tire I can have with the Mejorada's? Or if not able to get bigger tires without having to do install a lift kit, just a a better looking tire than the stock. 
Similar look that the weekender concept has(I know that is sitting on 18s)?


----------



## PCBHater (Sep 25, 2018)

TablaRasa said:


> That looks like a nice set up! you must be enjoying it especially with those views!  While I would love to be able to do the same, the Atlas is primarily meant as the family hauler for us. Do you know what is the largest tire I can have with the Mejorada's? Or if not able to get bigger tires without having to do install a lift kit, just a a better looking tire than the stock.
> Similar look that the weekender concept has(I know that is sitting on 18s)?


Atlas 20" rims come equipped with a 255/50R20 tire, so D = 2((255 mm *0.50)/25.4 mm/in) + 20 = 30.04"

It seems that you could go with slightly larger tire (30.5" diameter) without having to worry about tire rub. To select my tires, I took measurements as recommended on this "will they fit" website:
https://www.wheel-size.com/calc/?wh...-55-20X8ET34&fcl=8mm&scl=20mm&wcl=97mm&sr=0mm

Looks like 245/55R20s (D = ~30.6") or MAYBE 255/55R20 (D = ~31.1"). You can also look at wider tires with the same aspect, e.g., 275/50R20 (D = ~30.8") 

Finally, be sure to check the mfg's website for the tire specs. The actual tire diameter (and weight) can be significantly different between tires. E.g., using the formula above, my 235/75R17s should be 30.9" in diameter, but they are actually 30.75" according to the mfg's website (Cooper tires).


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

PCBHater said:


> Atlas 20" rims come equipped with a 255/50R20 tire, so D = 2((255 mm *0.50)/25.4 mm/in) + 20 = 30.04"
> 
> It seems that you could go with slightly larger tire (30.5" diameter) without having to worry about tire rub. To select my tires, I took measurements as recommended on this "will they fit" website:
> https://www.wheel-size.com/calc/?wh...-55-20X8ET34&fcl=8mm&scl=20mm&wcl=97mm&sr=0mm
> ...


Thank you . I'll be checking it out.


----------



## vanvan2m (Feb 27, 2019)

*Whether the 285/40R22 tire is suitable for ATLAS, has anyone tried it?*

Whether the 285/40R22 tire is suitable for ATLAS, has anyone tried it?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2014)

*275/55r20 toyo open country a/t2*

we fit 275/55r20 toyo open country a/t2 
with the forge/smith vw lift kit 
https://www.smithvwperformance.com/fmlft2.html
and the bft fit blocks
https://www.smithvwperformance.com/bftkt.html
the niche wheels we used took a 5mm spacer to clear the strut


----------



## kootenaydub (May 15, 2009)

Does this leveling kit require a strut spring compressor to install? Are there any DIY out there for this job?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2014)

no spring compressor needed, kit is placed on top of strut assembly.


----------



## shijmus (Oct 8, 2018)

Is DIY possible to install the lift kit? I only know how to take off wheels... but with instructions, I can do more,
Btw I’m still having the stock rims that come with 245/60r18, is it possible I can use 255 width tires? Will they leak? Thanks



[email protected] said:


> no spring compressor needed, kit is placed on top of strut assembly.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2014)

*instructions/ wider tire*

We are in the process of finishing the instructions and putting them into a pdf. keep a lookout on our website or our build thread "Project Mallballer" here on the atlas forums for those to drop. As for the tires remember that as you go wider on the section width, you also go taller on the aspect ratio. so a 255/6018 is 10mm wider but also 60% of 255mm instead of 245mm. Also *every vehicle is slightly different*
so what will fit on one persons atlas with a lift may not fit on yours. Hopefully this helps with your inquiry:thumbup: 
as long as they are beaded correctly on the rim they shouldn't leak either.


----------



## kootenaydub (May 15, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> We are in the process of finishing the instructions and putting them into a pdf.


:thumbup:

Sweet. My wife likes the ' more rugged look' compared to other family haulers, I might be able to convince her about these. She always likes the blacked out winter wheels and wants 'tougher' looking tires...


----------



## knedrgr (Jun 6, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> we fit 275/55r20 toyo open country a/t2
> 
> and the bft fit blocks
> https://www.smithvwperformance.com/bftkt.html


That ride is coming along nicely. 

What does the above BFT (nice abbreviation) fit block do? Where does it go on the car to help clear the larger wheel set up? Based on the size, you're close to a 32" wheel with a width of close to 11".


----------



## vwbugstuff (Mar 27, 2004)

The Syncro 4WD decal is a nice touch....:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2014)

It attaches to the body of the car behind the fender liner to give the liner the clearance needed to clear bigger tires w/o rubbing. As for the Syncro style badges, sometimes you just gotta kick it "old school" 

-Jeremy-


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2014)

vwbugstuff said:


> The Syncro 4WD decal is a nice touch....:thumbup:


R-line Atlas badge meets Vanagon Syncro decal 

The sticker kit is available here ==> https://www.smithvwperformance.com/4wdsk.html



Arno


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2014)

kootenaydub said:


> Does this leveling kit require a strut spring compressor to install? Are there any DIY out there for this job?


We include our detailed instructions with each lift spacer kit we sell.

Arno


----------



## rocknfreak (Jul 10, 2018)

[email protected] said:


> We include our detailed instructions with each lift spacer kit we sell.
> 
> Arno



Are those instructions available without purchasing it?

I can just speak for myself, but if I can see I can handle things by myself, install it and have all the tools that I need. I will order it. If not, I will most likely not order parts for the car.

So I am just curious, are those available?


----------



## kootenaydub (May 15, 2009)

rocknfreak said:


> Are those instructions available without purchasing it?
> 
> I can just speak for myself, but if I can see I can handle things by myself, install it and have all the tools that I need. I will order it. If not, I will most likely not order parts for the car.
> 
> So I am just curious, are those available?


x2, won't buy unless i can see the install as I'll have to do it myself.


----------



## knedrgr (Jun 6, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> It attaches to the body of the car behind the fender liner to give the liner the clearance needed to clear bigger tires w/o rubbing. As for the Syncro style badges, sometimes you just gotta kick it "old school"
> 
> -Jeremy-


Thanks Jeremy.

Sorry but I'm not picturing how this attaches to the car and fender liner. Could you either explain or post a picture? Planning on running 265/65R18 as my replacement tires, and I've heard there might be some minor rubbing issues with the liner. It'll be on stock suspensions, no lift kit.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2014)

knedrgr said:


> Thanks Jeremy.
> 
> Sorry but I'm not picturing how this attaches to the car and fender liner. Could you either explain or post a picture? Planning on running 265/65R18 as my replacement tires, and I've heard there might be some minor rubbing issues with the liner. It'll be on stock suspensions, no lift kit.


No need for rubbing issues!

These pictures should clear up any confusion about our blocks.

Follow the link to our website to purchase. * Here ==>* https://www.smithvwperformance.com/bftkt.html







*Available for purchase here ==>* https://www.smithvwperformance.com/bftkt.html

Arno


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2014)

rocknfreak said:


> Are those instructions available without purchasing it?
> 
> I can just speak for myself, but if I can see I can handle things by myself, install it and have all the tools that I need. I will order it. If not, I will most likely not order parts for the car.
> 
> So I am just curious, are those available?





kootenaydub said:


> x2, won't buy unless i can see the install as I'll have to do it myself.


This install video gives you an idea what is involved if you are replacing the front strut mounts during the lift install. If retaining your existing strut mounts the front spacer install is barely more complicated than removing the front wheels.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dGISWrhnEEo

Our install instructions are complete with torque specs and alignment suggestions. 

*We are all about helping the VW community. That's why we designed the original MQB lift kit in 2016 on our Alltrack and partnered with forge in 2018 to make the Atlas/Alltrack kit available. 

That same love for the VW community is why we made these detailed instructions to make sure the kits are being installed properly.*

Lift kit is available here ==> https://www.smithvwperformance.com/fmlft2.html Free shipping!

Arno


----------



## knedrgr (Jun 6, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> No need for rubbing issues!
> 
> These pictures should clear up any confusion about our blocks.
> 
> ...



Thanks Arno. Ah, it's a thinner block that pulls the liner into the body and away from the tire. Without taking my liner off, I wasn't aware of a thicker block there. Thanks for clearing it up.


----------



## shijmus (Oct 8, 2018)

Alpennoffroad is selling these at 299$, will you match the price?



[email protected] said:


> rocknfreak said:
> 
> 
> > Are those instructions available without purchasing it?
> ...


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2014)

shijmus said:


> Alpennoffroad is selling these at 299$, will you match the price?


We will price match any vendor whenever possible. Feel free to reach out to us via phone or email and we can help you directly.

302-998-0131

[email protected]


----------



## Hadziabdulah (Mar 13, 2019)

*275/45r20*

Should I be OK whit this size as far as rubbing? I am planning to put a wheel (20x8.5) with 20mm offset so the distance from the shocks would be the same as stock but it would come about 1.25" the outside more then stock tire? Is there anyone that is ruining this size of wheel/tire


----------



## cityboy21 (Mar 20, 2017)

I'm looking at 20x8.5 wheels for all 4 corners also and was told a 40mm offset would make the wheels fit perfect. Tires will probably be the stock 20" at 255/50R20.




Hadziabdulah said:


> Should I be OK whit this size as far as rubbing? I am planning to put a wheel (20x8.5) with 20mm offset so the distance from the shocks would be the same as stock but it would come about 1.25" the outside more then stock tire? Is there anyone that is ruining this size of wheel/tire


----------



## Hadziabdulah (Mar 13, 2019)

cityboy21 said:


> I'm looking at 20x8.5 wheels for all 4 corners also and was told a 40mm offset would make the wheels fit perfect. Tires will probably be the stock 20" at 255/50R20.


40mm offset will push the tire 6mm toward inside, so this could be close to the shocks. Plus 8.5" width is .5" wider then stock so you will most likely be up against it.
Look at this site and compare it with stock 34mm offset rims and tire sizes.
https://tiresize.com/wheel-offset-calculator/


----------



## WV dubvee (Sep 11, 2012)

*What tire sizes fit*

Hey recently picked up the Atlas Premium, but I’m thinking of running g a 250/55/20, a little larger than OEM. Fill up the well better I think? Will it fit?


----------



## aznives3 (Sep 20, 2013)

WV dubvee said:


> Hey recently picked up the Atlas Premium, but I’m thinking of running g a 250/55/20, a little larger than OEM. Fill up the well better I think? Will it fit?


I ran 255/55/20 Blizzak DM-V1's all winter up here in canada on my stock mejorada's and had no issues....other than the combo felt super heavy haha


----------



## Tylerdh (Apr 26, 2019)

*255/55/20 ??? Fit??*

i have used the search feature and couldn't find an answer. i am looking at adding 20" wheels to my stock height 2018 Atlas (currently has 18"). wanting to fill out the wheel well a little more. hoping someone can verify if 255/55/20 will fit. approx an inch larger in diameter than stock.


----------



## aznives3 (Sep 20, 2013)

They worked for me. Ran 255/55/20 blizzak DMV1 all winter long on the stock mejoradas, no rubbing issues or anything like that, and these things had some meaty tread. I actually liked the rugged look through winter and the extra sidewall helped the roughness too.

Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

Tylerdh said:


> i have used the search feature and couldn't find an answer. i am looking at adding 20" wheels to my stock height 2018 Atlas (currently has 18"). wanting to fill out the wheel well a little more. hoping someone can verify if 255/55/20 will fit. approx an inch larger in diameter than stock.


What is you plan for the screw up of the gearing? Larger will mean less acceleration and a significant error in the speedo.


----------



## Tylerdh (Apr 26, 2019)

aznives3 said:


> They worked for me. Ran 255/55/20 blizzak DMV1 all winter long on the stock mejoradas, no rubbing issues or anything like that, and these things had some meaty tread. I actually liked the rugged look through winter and the extra sidewall helped the roughness too.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk


did you happen to snap a pic with those tires on? i am wondering if they look too big without a lift. I want to go bigger but still look good and not "stuffed". debating between 255/55/20 and 265/50/20.
thanks


----------



## aznives3 (Sep 20, 2013)

Tylerdh said:


> did you happen to snap a pic with those tires on? i am wondering if they look too big without a lift. I want to go bigger but still look good and not "stuffed". debating between 255/55/20 and 265/50/20.
> thanks


Only found these 2, hopefully it helps!










Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk


----------



## Tylerdh (Apr 26, 2019)

aznives3 said:


> Only found these 2, hopefully it helps!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks, even with mud flaps no rubbing. that is good to know.


----------



## audifan22 (Jul 22, 2009)

*20" Tire Recommendations?*

Going to upgrade from the 18" stock rims to the 20" mejoradas and need to buy new 255/50/20 tires. I'm in Florida so dry and wet traction is important. 

Anyone have experience with BFGOODRICH ADVANTAGE T/A SPORT LT 255 /50 R20 109H XL BSW.

Also what PSI should the 20" run, my b pillar shows for the 18"


----------



## Andre VW (Dec 12, 2018)

No experience with that tire. 

I live in South Florida so I understand your point on year round traction.

I will be getting the Continental DWS when the current stocks are done (cant wait). Have them on other cars and they are great for traction and long life.

Mine came with stock 20s at the same 255/50/20 and manufacturer pressure to use is 35psi all around.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbgti (Oct 23, 2017)

+1 on the continental DWS, I have them on the Atlas (20”) currently. Performs great. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SykoraA4 (Jul 22, 2007)

265/65/18 Goodyear Wranglers fit with no lift. Barely rubbed at first, none anymore.


----------



## Wbflyer (Dec 27, 2018)

Has anyone tried the Goodyear Duratracs on the Atlas? 20" rims.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

Wbflyer said:


> Has anyone tried the Goodyear Duratracs on the Atlas? 20" rims.


An off-road truck tire?


----------



## Wbflyer (Dec 27, 2018)

*Goodyear Duratracs*

Anyone have them on their Atlas with the 20 inch wheels? I'm thinking about getting these in 255/55-20


----------



## PCBHater (Sep 25, 2018)

*DuraTrac Dreams*



Wbflyer said:


> Has anyone tried the Goodyear Duratracs on the Atlas? 20" rims.


 Have not, but here's an answer from someone that has upsized my tire diameter. The standard tire for 20" rims on the Atlas is 30" diameter (255/50R20). The 255/55R20 DuraTrac is the only size that would have a chance of fitting a stock Atlas; the outer diameter of this particular tire is 31.3". https://www.goodyearautoservice.com/en-US/tires/wrangler-duratrac/sizes-specs. 

If you are actually taking it off-road, you may want to consider the Forge Motorsport 1.5" lift (https://www.forgemotorsport.com/VW_Atlas_Leveling_Lift_Kit--product--1584.html). You may also want to consider downsizing to an 18" or 17" rim and run tires with taller sidewalls so you don't ruin your 20" rims (I run the Forge lift and 17s with 235/75R17 tires -- Cooper Discoverer AT3-4S).








[/url]Hill_Descent by James McMillan, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## PCBHater (Sep 25, 2018)

*See the "Larger Tires" thread.*



Wbflyer said:


> Anyone have them on their Atlas with the 20 inch wheels? I'm thinking about getting these in 255/55-20


See the larger tires thread.


----------



## Wbflyer (Dec 27, 2018)

Gotcha, not planning on taking it off road, I had a Wrangler Rubicon previously and never took it off road either.. why I sold it  I may order those tires and see if they will fit.


----------



## Wbflyer (Dec 27, 2018)

*265/50 r20*

looking at cooper discoverer AT3 4s and checking to see if you all think it will fit. i'm pretty sure it will but maybe you all know better.


----------



## SPAAtlas (Jun 25, 2019)

Wbflyer said:


> looking at cooper discoverer AT3 4s and checking to see if you all think it will fit. i'm pretty sure it will but maybe you all know better.


Looks like you will be about .5-1mph off in the speed range that matters. You can do some comparisons here https://tiresize.com/calculator/. Just click on the tire comparison and put in the sizes you want vs stock.


----------



## barleyboy (Jan 15, 2019)

*265/65r18 with forge lift*

Here is my Atlas with the forge lift and Falken wildpeak at3 265/65r18 on stock wheels. Close ups are of front tire clearance. Pics never really seam to do the vehicle justice on how it looks.


----------



## knedrgr (Jun 6, 2011)

barleyboy said:


> Here is my Atlas with the forge lift and Falken wildpeak at3 265/65r18 on stock wheels. Close ups are of front tire clearance. Pics never really seam to do the vehicle justice on how it looks.


that looks awesome. Glad to hear no issues with the 265/65/18 on stock rims. How heavy are they when added to the hefty Prizma?


----------



## akstack (Aug 2, 2019)

*off road atlas*

I just put on BF Goodrich All terrain Ko2’s 265/70/17 and in addition added the forge leveling kit. Now have about 12in of clearance compared to the stock 8in.


----------



## shijmus (Oct 8, 2018)

8 + 1.5 + (31.5-29.6)/2 = ~ 10.5 inch? 



akstack said:


> I just put on BF Goodrich All terrain Ko2’s 265/70/17 and in addition added the forge leveling kit. Now have about 12in of clearance compared to the stock 8in.


----------



## Icantdrive65 (Nov 8, 2001)

I'm curious to know how A/T tires are affecting gas mileage. I really like the Cooper Discoverer AT3, but I'm afraid of MPG going way down.


----------



## Hedgehodge (Nov 7, 2008)

I just want to know biggest tire with lift kit from forge and without lift kit from forge.

If I skimmed correctly it's 30" should clear and not rub OEM setup right and 1.5" more for forge (with little to no room for snow buildup in wheel wells)?

Sounds like I want a 30" tire/rim setup to be able to have snow buildup AND remove lift kit and take into dealer for work if paranoid of voiding warranty

More sidewall too so comfy ride here in CT with giant potholes. I'll use calculator for that I guess, I know there is one out there that shows speedo difference too based off input for your OEM.


----------



## Wbflyer (Dec 27, 2018)

*Cooper Discoverer AT3*

I have these on mine and love them. They are 265/50 r20. No noticeable MPG loss but I ma sure their is a little.


----------



## RajjyP (Mar 24, 2017)

[email protected] said:


> we fit 275/55r20 toyo open country a/t2
> with the forge/smith vw lift kit
> https://www.smithvwperformance.com/fmlft2.html
> and the bft fit blocks
> ...


What does something like this run to make? What trim level is that vehicle?


----------



## SykoraA4 (Jul 22, 2007)

RajjyP said:


> What does something like this run to make? What trim level is that vehicle?


they sell everything that is on there, you can price it out here


----------



## shijmus (Oct 8, 2018)

So I installed the same tire, I can feel there is a little road noise from the tire, and it feels like driving on a gravel road, when I hit highway, this feeling is stronger, my steering wheel vibrate slightly, I have never driven on a AT tire set before, if the difference is so obvious, the wife will find it out that I’ve changed tire by the weekend...
I have not done a tire balancing yet, not sure how much difference it will make



barleyboy said:


> Here is my Atlas with the forge lift and Falken wildpeak at3 265/65r18 on stock wheels. Close ups are of front tire clearance. Pics never really seam to do the vehicle justice on how it looks.


----------



## guywithFX (Aug 22, 2007)

I would be careful if anybody installing tires let you drive away after installing tire and not balancing them. That's a big no no. Each wheel and tire can be off balance, thus you need to balance the wheel with the tire to get a nice rolling package. Even with AT tires, you shouldn't have any vibration in the steering.


----------



## smurfskier (Sep 25, 2012)

So has anyone figured out if you can recalibrate your speedometer after putting bigger wheels on their Atlas?


----------



## shijmus (Oct 8, 2018)

It turns out the shop did not tighten lugbolts enough, really pissed off. 
Now the vibration is gone



guywithFX said:


> I would be careful if anybody installing tires let you drive away after installing tire and not balancing them. That's a big no no. Each wheel and tire can be off balance, thus you need to balance the wheel with the tire to get a nice rolling package. Even with AT tires, you shouldn't have any vibration in the steering.


----------



## foofighter28 (Aug 4, 2000)

smurfskier said:


> So has anyone figured out if you can recalibrate your speedometer after putting bigger wheels on their Atlas?


That would be nice, depending on your tire choice though it might be off a few mph


----------



## shijmus (Oct 8, 2018)

For those who have 265/65/r18 fallen wildpeak, what is your tire pressure? I’m at 45 now


----------



## foofighter28 (Aug 4, 2000)

SykoraA4 said:


> 265/65/18 Goodyear Wranglers fit with no lift. Barely rubbed at first, none anymore.


What's the specs/offset on those wheels?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jprime84 (Aug 18, 2018)

2020 revival


2018 SE 4motion - Replaced factory set with 17" Black Rhino Chase wheels in gunmetal, and 235/70 R17 Cooper Discover AT3 4s. No lift/leveling kit.


----------



## knedrgr (Jun 6, 2011)

Interesting that you'd wen't narrower than the 245. Looks good.




jprime84 said:


> 2020 revival
> 
> 
> 2018 SE 4motion - Replaced factory set with 17" Black Rhino Chase wheels in gunmetal, and 235/70 R17 Cooper Discover AT3 4s. No lift/leveling kit.


----------



## jprime84 (Aug 18, 2018)

knedrgr said:


> Interesting that you'd wen't narrower than the 245. Looks good.


I guess I probably didnt have to. I was not planning to do any further lift or modification, so I wanted to hedge my bets for rubbing and suspension travel. Hopefully the 0.3 inches is immaterial.


----------



## knedrgr (Jun 6, 2011)

jprime84 said:


> I guess I probably didnt have to. I was not planning to do any further lift or modification, so I wanted to hedge my bets for rubbing and suspension travel. Hopefully the 0.3 inches is immaterial.


Sure, understandable. My winter set are 235/65r18, so they're right around your 235/70r17. The max I've seen is 31.5" and can clear with stock set up.


----------



## bikeman247 (Dec 19, 2019)

*Looks awesome!*

I was about to order these wheels but had sooooo many questions on if these 17"s would fit, what tire would look good, did i need a lift, etc...You answered it all! THX

One question, did you have any issues with the bore size?


----------



## bikeman247 (Dec 19, 2019)

*Just got mine!!!*


----------



## jcbaile1 (Nov 13, 2017)

*275/55/20 on stock wheels*

Has anyone had success running stock 20 in wheels with 275/55/20 tires? I have B2B Blocks and 20mm spacers. Will I have rubbing issues?


----------



## soul strong (Apr 6, 2007)

In for info. This is exactly what I’m trying to do. Well with a leveling kit too. 


https://instagram.com/vwatlaschris


----------



## jcbaile1 (Nov 13, 2017)

We have identical atlas's. Same colors mods ect. I have a forge lift going on next week and I'm going to try the tires. Debating on BFG KO2 or Cooper XLT's.


----------



## jcbaile1 (Nov 13, 2017)

Even the same fogs and blackout vinyl.


----------



## Pnvwfun (Jan 22, 2018)

foofighter28 said:


> That would be nice, depending on your tire choice though it might be off a few mph


The odometer is also off, and so is the mpg calculator. I clocked about 48.8 miles on the odometer for 50 actual miles driven after I switched from the stock 18s to 20s on a recent long trip.


----------



## spiwrx (Feb 14, 2020)

Anyone know if 16" wheel will fit on the Atlas? Have my eye on this Method Rally Wheel but only 5x112 is 16" w/ 30mm offset

methodracewheels.com/products/502-rally-matte-black?_pos=1&_sid=3a5357a2b&_ss=r&variant=29379496378429

sorry, I'm to new to post links or pics


----------



## California-Kid (Jul 15, 2018)

FAIL! Keep scrolling to see why.

Motegi Racing MR135, 18x9.5, ET 35









Toyo Open Country A/T II 285/60/R18 (right) compared to OEM 255/50/R20 (left)









Mounted with 20mm spacers (F/R)









Profile view (with Forge Motorsport Leveling kit installed)









3/4 view









Houston, We've had a problem! Tire is rubbing! (only when I turn)

















My attempt at rectifying the problem. Installed BFT fit blocks and it still rubs. Cut the fender liner and it still rubs.

















I returned the wheels and tires. Put the OEM wheels back on. Ordered narrower wheels and tires. Hopefully things will work out better next time. I temporarily patched the fender with Flex Tape. I'll fix it better later with some kind of mesh or a screen and seal it with Flex Seal.

So, the bottom line is that 18x9.5 wheels and 285 width tires are too wide. I saw a post where someone installed a 285/35/R22 tires with no issues. I wonder how he did it... The diameter of the tire is similar to 265/65/R18 that a lot of people are using so I figured it would work. Not! I had to use the spacers to clear the struts, that pushed everything outward. So the outer edge of the tire makes a wider arc when I'm turning and rubs on the fender liner.

Anyway, until next time.


----------



## SykoraA4 (Jul 22, 2007)

Sucks the rubbing was that bad because that was a good looking setup. I know it's a little too late, but you probably could have swapped the fronts for 265/65/18's to get the clearance you needed, even on the 9.5in wide rim.


----------



## romainjr (Feb 17, 2020)

The EXO Grappler AWT is expected to be offered in 11 sizes, with rim diameters from 17 to 20 inches.


----------



## California-Kid (Jul 15, 2018)

SykoraA4 said:


> Sucks the rubbing was that bad because that was a good looking setup. I know it's a little too late, but you probably could have swapped the fronts for 265/65/18's to get the clearance you needed, even on the 9.5in wide rim.


Yes, you're absolutely right. 265/65/18 tires would fit just fine on 18x9.5 wheels. I had about 10mm of clearance between the tire and the strut, a little more between the wheel and the strut. So with narrower tires and thinner spacers (or no spacers) I could have tucked in the wheels by 20+ mm. And that might have been enough. 

The tire shop is going to swap the tires for me and I've ordered new wheels in all-black this time.


----------



## vbrad26 (Oct 18, 2009)

Ah. Originally missed the part about running 20mm spacers. 
Anyway, looking forward to seeing how the next setup turns out.


----------



## knedrgr (Jun 6, 2011)

California-Kid said:


> Yes, you're absolutely right. 265/65/18 tires would fit just fine on 18x9.5 wheels. I had about 10mm of clearance between the tire and the strut, a little more between the wheel and the strut. So with narrower tires and thinner spacers (or no spacers) I could have tucked in the wheels by 20+ mm. And that might have been enough.
> 
> The tire shop is going to swap the tires for me and I've ordered new wheels in all-black this time.



That's a pretty aggressive set up, sucks that it couldn't work. 

I have 265/70R17 that will be going on 17x8 ET38, but will also have some 20mm spacers, which will put me at ET18. And no lift. Hopefully it won't rub.


----------



## SykoraA4 (Jul 22, 2007)

knedrgr said:


> That's a pretty aggressive set up, sucks that it couldn't work.
> 
> I have 265/70R17 that will be going on 17x8 ET38, but will also have some 20mm spacers, which will put me at ET18. And no lift. Hopefully it won't rub.


Looking at willtheyfit.com, your specs sit within the same space as my setup, with the only exception being the outside edge of the tire. I think any rubbing will depend on how boxy/aggressive the tread pattern is, but you have plenty of room inside if you need to run a slimmer spacer. Either way, that should look pretty good!


----------



## knedrgr (Jun 6, 2011)

SykoraA4 said:


> Looking at willtheyfit.com, your specs sit within the same space as my setup, with the only exception being the outside edge of the tire. I think any rubbing will depend on how boxy/aggressive the tread pattern is, but you have plenty of room inside if you need to run a slimmer spacer. Either way, that should look pretty good!


Thanks for that link and comparison. Will be running WP AT3W. I have a 12F/17Rmm kit, if I need to go thinner spacers.

I love your set up. I actually like how the larger tires fills in the extra gap (negative space) of the wheel well. 

My KMC KM708 wheels are crazy backorder and still haven't come in since my order on BF.


----------



## waynesipe66 (Feb 18, 2020)

Will 275/55r20 tires fit with the forge lift?


----------



## SykoraA4 (Jul 22, 2007)

knedrgr said:


> Thanks for that link and comparison. Will be running WP AT3W. I have a 12F/17Rmm kit, if I need to go thinner spacers.
> 
> I love your set up. I actually like how the larger tires fills in the extra gap (negative space) of the wheel well.
> 
> My KMC KM708 wheels are crazy backorder and still haven't come in since my order on BF.


whoa that's a super long wait! I hope they get there soon. The larger tires really do a lot for the proportions on the Atlas. 




waynesipe66 said:


> Will 275/55r20 tires fit with the forge lift?


Having the forge kit will help, but I think it will be tight - what's your offset?


----------



## knedrgr (Jun 6, 2011)

SykoraA4 said:


> whoa that's a super long wait! I hope they get there soon. The larger tires really do a lot for the proportions on the Atlas.


The only reason I'm not too hyped up on the BO, is that these wheels and tires are my non-winter set. So I can wait until April, hopefully they'll be in. Although, tires were ordered, from Amazon, and are sitting at the installer's garage. Free storage, LOL.


----------



## romainjr (Feb 17, 2020)

The EXO Grappler AWT is expected to be offered in 11 sizes, with rim diameters from 17 to 20 inches.





Diesel World Mag For More


----------



## bknapp34 (Feb 1, 2014)

Just ordered some nitto terra grappler’s in 265/60/18 to put on my stock atlas. I’ll post some pics when they get mounted up tomorrow! My wife got a flat this morning with a sidewalk puncture so I took the opportunity to order the new tires that I was going to put on for next winter!


----------



## knedrgr (Jun 6, 2011)

Might be one of the first Atlas with the new Fifteen52 Traverse MX production wheels (model off the Basecamp concept).

Size 17x8 ET20. Running on Falken Wildpeak AT3W 265/70R17. Minor rubbing on front fender liners when turning and braking. Will be chopping down those liner blocks.


----------



## Atlasbus (Mar 24, 2020)

Hello everyone I just purchased a 2019 with the stock tires are 245/60-r18 and I really like to know if 265/60-r18 would fit on the stock rims with out rubbing no lift as it’s my wife’s daily driver and hates my lifted truck ! The tires I’m looking at installing are duratracs Thabks


----------



## SykoraA4 (Jul 22, 2007)

Atlasbus said:


> Hello everyone I just purchased a 2019 with the stock tires are 245/60-r18 and I really like to know if 265/60-r18 would fit on the stock rims with out rubbing no lift as it’s my wife’s daily driver and hates my lifted truck ! The tires I’m looking at installing are duratracs Thabks


yes.


----------



## Wamasan (Apr 29, 2020)

*245/60r20 fit?*

Currently have 255/50/r20’s on my 2018 and am looking at a set of 245/60/r20 Yokohama Geolandars. Anyone have experience with this size?


----------



## Wamasan (Apr 29, 2020)

*245-60r20 Yokohama Geolandars???*

Thinking of swapping to a set of Geolandars with a 31.56" diameter. Did you have any rubbing issues at all?


----------



## LarsTomasson (Jul 2, 2018)

*What about the spare?*

What is everyone doing about a spare tire? If this is it just to look cool when you go to the mall you probably don't need a spare, but if you are going off road you definitely need a spare the same size as your other tires.


----------



## Erichb (May 7, 2020)

*Need help with wheel and tire size*

Hi everyone!
I have a 2018 Atlas SEL and am interested in getting some aftermarket wheels and tires. I’d like to fill the well space as much as possible, but don’t want to modify other parts of the car and don’t want to have rubbing, etc.

I have come across a couple threads and there are so many different setups and I just don’t have a lot of knowledge in this area. 

Simply, can anyone tell me the biggest wheel/tire setup I can get on the vehicle without rubbing? 

Going to try to post a photo of a setup that I really like. 

Here is info from that setup. It’s for a Teramont so not sure if that changes anything. 

The factory customized 22 inch forging wheels（the appearance is a copy of NICHE M117）: 22 x 9.5j ET28 5 x 112 CB57.1
All data are designed for Teramont , so no spacers are used and there will be no problem turning.
In fact, I've tested that using 285/40R22 is a limit.

So, 22x8.5, 28 offset on 275/40/22. Does anyone see any issue for my vehicle?

Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## Heathcliff Huxtable (Aug 4, 2011)

has anyone tried a 255-70-17? Falken has been backordered on the 265-70-17 Wildpeak AT3W but they have plenty of the 255 in stock.


----------



## California-Kid (Jul 15, 2018)

I had these wheels/tires on my Atlas Prime. Mounted them on my new Atlas CS. 
Toyo Open Country AT 2, 265/65R18 
mounted on Motegi Racing MR135 18x9.5, ET 35
10mm spacers in the front, 20mm spacers in the rear
no lift/leveling
no rubbing


----------



## SykoraA4 (Jul 22, 2007)

It's crazy what a beefy setup does to these. I love the way that sits. looks great!


----------



## Heathcliff Huxtable (Aug 4, 2011)

fifteen52 Traverse MX et20 on Falken Wildpeak AT3W 265-70-17

havent installed the BFT blocks yet but it rubs the front and backside of the fender liner, plus i hear some rubbing in the rear. Looks exactly how I want it to though!


----------



## vbrad26 (Oct 18, 2009)

Yeah I like that!


----------



## Charlesbusa (Feb 5, 2018)

Thought I’d share what I’ve found on this subject while leaving everything stock except tires. 255/65r18 tires are the biggest you can put on stock wheels, no fender liner blocks, no offset change, no spacers and no lift. Anything bigger and you risk a rub. I put on the Falken Wildpeak A/T Trail in that size. Using https://tiresize.com/comparison/ the dimensions are diameter 31.1” width 10”.

I don’t believe the 1.5” lift kits actually help tire clearance and if they do it’s really minor. I’ll be putting on the BFI lift kit mainly because the Forge lift kits are now polyurethane instead of aluminum. I’ll post an update on how much a 1.5” lift kit helps fit a larger tire.

After emailing back and forth with BFI on their Atlas build, they said they have a minor rub at full steering lock when using 265/65r18, wider wheel, smaller offset, 10mm spacers and a 1.5” lift. So it’s tough to figure out the comparison with so many variables, So I didn’t risk the 265/65, and putting on the 255/65 the clearance is very tight.

Links below for pics
https://i.imgur.com/yHppOaZ.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/JYWRWtT.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/VwqWM5T.jpg


----------



## Charlesbusa (Feb 5, 2018)

Here’s a pic that shows you would need at least a 4” lift to actually start making room in the wheel well for larger rim and/or tires beyond 255/65r18. Some get a 265/65r18 to fit with no rub, but just as many other people get rubs at that size. You can see from the tape measure you’d need 4” to actually get the horizontal centerline the the wheel/tire below the wheel well to allow for bigger tires. There are other ways to make room, but when it comes to strictly lifting, you’d need this much more lift for it to help fitting a bigger tire in.
https://i.imgur.com/2qpw8tW.jpg


.


----------



## Medik101 (Jan 13, 2021)

Ok...so have a 2018 Atlas Execline still fully stock. Have ordered an AFE CAI and local shop is doing custom exhaust/delete...also ordered a new set of 20" (Alloy Wheels for VOLKSWAGEN - AD1009 / VW1009 | RWC Wheels) rims...
Thinking of going with the Falken Wildpeak A/T Trail (less aggressive than the A/T3)...anyone have any experience with these tires? Also how can I find out what size is too big? I've thought about a lift, but the guy doing the mods for me doesn't like to play around with the "driving dynamics".
Want my Atlas to fall into the badass category and not the ma & pop one...


----------



## JD13 (Feb 16, 2021)

[email protected] said:


> *275/55r20 toyo open country a/t2*
> 
> we fit 275/55r20 toyo open country a/t2
> with the forge/smith vw lift kit
> ...


I spotted this car on YouTube last week. I have a 2019 and am trading for a 2021.5 in white so I can duplicate. Now Im not sure... I don't want rubbing or any non-OEM activity.


----------



## Xshot (May 10, 2018)

I have a 2018 SEL-P. 
What's the widest tire I can go on the stock black wheels, without going taller? If I can go taller and wider cool, but my main concern is width. I'd rather go as wide as possible without rubbing than sacrifice some width for height if that makes sense. I also don't want it coming out past the fender. But right out to the edge would be ideal. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Icantdrive65 (Nov 8, 2001)

I didn't go with larger tires on my wife's Atlas, but I upgraded to Continental TerrainContact A/T. I have not done much driving in dirt yet since COVID has changed how the Atlas is used. The road grip is really good though. Like I was running down compact sedans on a winding mountain road. Couldn't get them to squeal or break traction even pushing really hard in some tight turns. Wet traction is great too.

Just figured I would chime in. This seems to be the most tire talk on the forum.


----------



## AtlasMe&Es (Mar 4, 2021)

Wbflyer said:


> Has anyone tried the Goodyear Duratracs on the Atlas? 20" rims.


I have them on 265/60R18 no lift. They’re approx an inch taller and wider than stock but are a perfect fit. No rubbing anywhere. Try tiresize.com/calculator


----------



## AtlasMe&Es (Mar 4, 2021)

Xshot said:


> I have a 2018 SEL-P.
> What's the widest tire I can go on the stock black wheels, without going taller? If I can go taller and wider cool, but my main concern is width. I'd rather go as wide as possible without rubbing than sacrifice some width for height if that makes sense. I also don't want it coming out past the fender. But right out to the edge would be ideal.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





AtlasMe&Es said:


> I have them on 265/60R18 no lift. They’re approx an inch taller and wider than stock but are a perfect fit. No rubbing anywhere. Try tiresize.com/calculator The tires are super smooth. Great ride and handle. A little humming as you can expect with a rigid tire but I love it so far. Haven’t had them off road or snow yet though.


----------



## JimmyWayne (Apr 14, 2021)

New here, guessing this is the correct place although last post was a month ago. Has anybody ran 275/50r20s on their Atlas? I just bought a 2019 with 20” Mejorada wheels and want something more beefy looking


----------



## Gcjuve (Apr 15, 2021)

Hi all. Read through this whole thread and still confused 😂

On a stock 2018 SE whats the max tire size i can go with without any rubbing? I was thinking about the following tires:

Michelin Defender LTX M/S
Falken Wildpeak A/T Trail
Continental TerrainContact A/T
Wrangler Fortitude HT

My wife wants something more aggressive looking but wants to maintain a smooth ride as she has a long commute. If anyone has any pictures or recommendations we would appreciate it.


----------



## mcmason (Apr 4, 2021)

Gcjuve said:


> Hi all. Read through this whole thread and still confused 😂
> 
> On a stock 2018 SE whats the max tire size i can go with without any rubbing? I was thinking about the following tires:
> 
> ...


FWIW I just put on Nitto Ridge Grappler 265/65/18s on mine with stock suspension and there is no rubbing whatsoever. I had them on my last vehicle and they are the best tire I have ever owned, by far. This tire size calculator is an *excellent* tool when changing sizes. Some tires may vary a little by manufacturer (a Goodyear AT may not measure up to the exact same size as a Toyo AT, for example), but you can usually find that information from the manufacturer once you've gotten that close to a decision. Tolerances on each car can vary a bit from unit to unit, so keep that in mind. That's why I didn't try to push it too much - I've been down that road before. Good luck!


----------



## JimmyWayne (Apr 14, 2021)

How close is your tire to the strut? The 285/50r20s I’m planning on using are kinda wide


----------



## JimmyWayne (Apr 14, 2021)

California-Kid said:


> Yes, you're absolutely right. 265/65/18 tires would fit just fine on 18x9.5 wheels. I had about 10mm of clearance between the tire and the strut, a little more between the wheel and the strut. So with narrower tires and thinner spacers (or no spacers) I could have tucked in the wheels by 20+ mm. And that might have been enough.
> 
> The tire shop is going to swap the tires for me and I've ordered new wheels in all-black this time.


Sorry to jump in the middle randomly but I’m needing help, I’m wanting to fit 285/50r20s on my oem mejoradas with no lift and a 10mm spacer on the rear, think it will rub?? Also just street tires
2019 3.6 SE 4motion


----------



## Wamasan (Apr 29, 2020)

Looks 


knedrgr said:


> Might be one of the first Atlas with the new Fifteen52 Traverse MX production wheels (model off the Basecamp concept).
> 
> Size 17x8 ET20. Running on Falken Wildpeak AT3W 265/70R17. Minor rubbing on front fender liners when turning and braking. Will be chopping down those liner blocks.
> 
> ...


----------



## Riemenschneider22 (Aug 28, 2014)

Just wanted to say thanks to everyone on here who posted the experiences they’ve had with putting a bigger tire on. Just put on some Cooper Discoverer Rugged Trek XL 265/60R-18. No lift. No spacers. Stock 18s. Absolutely no rubbing.


----------



## Proettermann (12 mo ago)

I like the idea of 265/60R-18 and am looking to go that route. I have stock 20s with the 255/50R. My question for those who went with a taller wall height: will the ride get somewhat softer (more damping due to taller wall height)?

I am actually hoping for that as the current setup is just a dab stiff - great in corners though...


----------



## JimmyWayne (Apr 14, 2021)

Proettermann said:


> I like the idea of 265/60R-18 and am looking to go that route. I have stock 20s with the 255/50R. My question for those who went with a taller wall height: will the ride get somewhat softer (more damping due to taller wall height)?
> 
> I am actually hoping for that as the current setup is just a dab stiff - great in corners though...


Yes it will ride slightly “squishier” but only slightly. Ours came with the stock 255 20s and we traded them out for 275/60r18s which help quite a bit on our white rock pothole road


----------



## Proettermann (12 mo ago)

JimmyWayne said:


> Yes it will ride slightly “squishier” but only slightly. Ours came with the stock 255 20s and we traded them out for 275/60r18s which help quite a bit on our white rock pothole road


I ended up ordering a set of Falken Wildpeak's in 265/50R20 which increases the diameter from 30" to 30.6". Could not swing another set of wheels on this go around... Will post an image after the install tomorrow.


----------



## mtbsteve (Dec 6, 2011)

Proettermann said:


> I ended up ordering a set of Falken Wildpeak's in 265/50R20 which increases the diameter from 30" to 30.6". Could not swing another set of wheels on this go around... Will post an image after the install tomorrow.


What is the threshold before you would want to re-program the speedometer/odometer and can this be done easily? For me, going from 265/45R21 factory to 275/45R21 which increases tire diameter from 30.4" to 30.7" which is half of your change. This change opens up more tire choices and should be fine on the factory wheels.


----------



## Proettermann (12 mo ago)

mtbsteve said:


> What is the threshold before you would want to re-program the speedometer/odometer and can this be done easily? For me, going from 265/45R21 factory to 275/45R21 which increases tire diameter from 30.4" to 30.7" which is half of your change. This change opens up more tire choices and should be fine on the factory wheels.


In my case according to Tire Size Calculator at 80 MPH the actual speed is only 1.1 MPH over what the speedo reads. Not concerned about it.


----------



## Proettermann (12 mo ago)

Falken Wildpeak A/T Trail 265/50R20 on stock wheels. Very little if any additional road noise above 70 MPH. Non noticeable below. I have four Pirelli Scorpions 255/50R20 with 2,500 miles if anyone is looking to buy a set


----------



## Proettermann (12 mo ago)

Meant to add: Lock-to-lock no rubbing. Not using spacers on this setup. ECS Tuning Overland liftkit installed.


----------



## arkitect06 (Mar 11, 2018)

Have been running the Falken Wildpeak AT Trails for almost two years now and they are great tires in my humble opinion.


----------



## MK7GtiGuy (Feb 22, 2018)

PCBHater said:


> I think you could get away with up to 1.5" diameter (and up to 0.75" lift) on some combinations of wheels and tires without any lift or modification (i.e., up to 31" wheel diameter).
> 
> My stock Atlas came with the 18x8" wheels w/ 245/60R18 Continental tires -- fine for highway, but not so great off-road.
> 
> ...



This is great! Does this apply to the cross sport as well? Not sure how big I can go on my stock 18s without lifting or blocks. Thank you so very much!


----------



## ProllyZonedOut (11 mo ago)

Michelin 265/50r20 on 20x8.5 Vision Axis. Some rubbing at full turn. Could do a lift but with FWD only I don’t see the point. There’s some on here with beefy tires for 18s.


----------



## MK7GtiGuy (Feb 22, 2018)

JimmyWayne said:


> Yes it will ride slightly “squishier” but only slightly. Ours came with the stock 255 20s and we traded them out for 275/60r18s which help quite a bit on our white rock pothole road


Any issues with clearance with the 275/60/18's? I have a cross sport and would like to put on the same size tire.
Thanks!


----------



## VB2point8 (Apr 29, 2011)

Proettermann said:


> Meant to add: Lock-to-lock no rubbing. Not using spacers on this setup. ECS Tuning Overland liftkit installed.
> View attachment 163812


The ECS kit is a non camber kit right? Any issues with wheel alignment? I have a forge kit but worried I will go through the effort to install it and then not able to get my alignment right.


----------

